# the 5 day work week, what a concept...



## 056 kid (May 20, 2010)

So its thursday and I havent been to work yet this week cause of the precipitation we have been receiving. If the east coasters could pick up just one idea from the westies, it would be wonderful if they could figure out how to make money in the rain over here... Or even in the mud...

its supposed to rain more over the weekend too, aaaaaaaaahh.......


----------



## wigglesworth (May 20, 2010)

Yep, I started tilling the garden this morning, and lo and behold broke a belt on the tiller, and before I could get the new belt on, of course MORE FREAKIN RAIN!!!!!

Im tired of rain....


----------



## slowp (May 20, 2010)

After a drive up to the landing, only to find it deserted with an inch of new snow, and more coming down hard, I came back in and announced I was going to "practice" this afternoon. Practice? Yes, practice for being retired.

I have a fire roaring in the woodstove, and am planning on doing some housework. Down here, we are having suckerholes followed by horizontal rain that is slamming into the house. 

Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## D&B Mack (May 20, 2010)

80 and sunny here in eastern pa, actually we have been doing fairly well on the weather this spring...must be that global warming...


----------



## Rounder (May 20, 2010)

056 kid said:


> So its thursday and I havent been to work yet this week cause of the precipitation we have been receiving. If the east coasters could pick up just one idea from the westies, it would be wonderful if they could figure out how to make money in the rain over here... Or even in the mud...
> 
> its supposed to rain more over the weekend too, aaaaaaaaahh.......



They must be made of cotton candy, it's a pretty common condition on federal crews as well...... I feel yer pain - Sam


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 20, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Yep, I started tilling the garden this morning, and lo and behold broke a belt on the tiller, and before I could get the new belt on, of course MORE FREAKIN RAIN!!!!!
> 
> Im tired of rain....





I've seen drought. 7 years of drought. It was ugly. When it finally broke, a lake showed up where none had been since I'd lived there. Found out it had been there for as long as most folks knew, but dried up completely with that drought, before I moved to the area.


I'll take the rain, thanks.


----------



## hammerlogging (May 20, 2010)

056 kid said:


> So its thursday and I havent been to work yet this week cause of the precipitation we have been receiving. If the east coasters could pick up just one idea from the westies, it would be wonderful if they could figure out how to make money in the rain over here... Or even in the mud...
> 
> its supposed to rain more over the weekend too, aaaaaaaaahh.......



copy that bro. i saw steam rising straight out of the mud the other day when the sun peeked through. yesterday i was relieved when the 98% humidity turned into 100% for a little drizzle. 

dust dry or frozen for me, thank you.

yarders and rock. what a concept!


----------



## bitzer (May 20, 2010)

I didn't even know you could run a saw in the rain until a few years ago. ha. ha. 

I slide around in the mud from March through May most years then mud in October through December again until it freezes solid. This year its been pretty dry until last week when we finally got our March weather. The summer is usually a dust bowl. Hard on the intakes and radiators.


----------



## 056 kid (May 21, 2010)

I guess a one day work week where you make double what you usually do per day is ok. A land owner gave me a 100.00 dollar tip to "open up his view". All I did was aim a limby chesnut oak toward some smaller poplars to thin things out alittle..


----------



## Greystoke (May 22, 2010)

I think anyone in the logging biz should have to spend a season in Southeast Alaska to learn to appreciate decent weather. 13 feet of rain (sometimes in the form of really huge wet snowflakes) per year gets old, and you really learn to appreciate the sun when it does come out


----------



## ropensaddle (May 22, 2010)

Rain should not stop anything but lightning does. I don't mind working in rain but it is hard to find any help lol. I would rather work in cool rain than 100 degrees any day.


----------



## Greystoke (May 22, 2010)

Me too rope! Rain always makes me work harder!


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

lightning huh?haha we get some pretty serious lightning storms here in the southwest,if you are scared of lightning here you have pretty much put yourself out of work for two months out of the year,the only comfort is that if it does hit you,you probably wont feel a thing!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 22, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> lightning huh?haha we get some pretty serious lightning storms here in the southwest,if you are scared of lightning here you have pretty much put yourself out of work for two months out of the year,the only comfort is that if it does hit you,you probably wont feel a thing!



Lol I tell you what I ain't skeerd of snakes,mountain lion,bears but there is no man bad enough to keep me out in lightning. I have more sense God give me a brain to use and I use it. I worked around power so long I have become a good ground, my feet start burning and my hair stands straight up around lightning. I have a deceased uncle that was hit twice by it, he said I have the symptoms he ignored.


----------



## bullbuck (May 22, 2010)

understood,i have seen 16"dbh trees obliterated before my eyes,and strikes within150'of myself,the feel when a strike is about to happen is the same as when a cougar is stalking you,cant quite get an eye on it,but nevertheless you can sense its presence.gotta say that loading a log truck on a 16'cab height dico log loader as the storm rolls in is very unpleasant to say the least,you have no choice but to complete that load,and get the truck out of the woods.but yes i agree,the sensible thing to do is take cover,even if only in a vehichle,had some firefighting buddys get smoked in the cab of a pickup,the only place that they suffered burns was where they were in contact with any type of metal surface,came out unscathed for the most part,that would not have been the case without the vehichle there.


----------



## slowp (May 22, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I think anyone in the logging biz should have to spend a season in Southeast Alaska to learn to appreciate decent weather. 13 feet of rain (sometimes in the form of really huge wet snowflakes) per year gets old, and you really learn to appreciate the sun when it does come out



Some Thorne Bay guys came down to Corvallis back when we could go to logging engineering school. We were having a drought down here. They immediately went to K-Mart and bought lawn chairs and were out on the soccer field making up for lost time.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 22, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> I think anyone in the logging biz should have to spend a season in Southeast Alaska to learn to appreciate decent weather. 13 feet of rain (sometimes in the form of really huge wet snowflakes) per year gets old, and you really learn to appreciate the sun when it does come out



Lol I think people who like the sun coming out should work here in 99%humidity&105 degree heat to fully absorb the thing they wish for!


----------



## Greystoke (May 23, 2010)

slowp said:


> Some Thorne Bay guys came down to Corvallis back when we could go to logging engineering school. We were having a drought down here. They immediately went to K-Mart and bought lawn chairs and were out on the soccer field making up for lost time.



Thorne Bay...small world, that is where I lived! I am sure that those guys were probably before my time there though...like when Thorne Bay was still a glorious logging camp, instead of a depressing little town hangin on by a thread relying on tourism.


----------



## 056 kid (May 23, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> lol i think people who like the sun coming out should work here in 99%humidity&105 degree heat to fully absorb the thing they wish for!



true that


----------



## 056 kid (May 24, 2010)

more rain . . .


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I think people who like the sun coming out should work here in 99%humidity&105 degree heat to fully absorb the thing they wish for!



No thank you. That's why I live here. We Ginger People need cloudy weather. It makes us like that occasional sunny day, even though we have to use spf megadose. When I lived on the Oregon coast, people I worked with would take days off when the sun was out. It wasn't just for basking, but dry days were needed to do maintenance on houses. Houses get pretty beat up there from the salt and wind. It is a constant battle to keep them moisture proof. 

The Thorne Bay guys told of a Summer when the sun came out once.


----------



## Greystoke (May 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> The Thorne Bay guys told of a Summer when the sun came out once.



I believe it. When you live and work in a climate like that you really do start feeling like a "mossback"...it is just everyday life being wet(thank god for wool shirts and tin pants). Actually it gets kinda miserable around there when it does not rain for a couple of weeks


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2010)

Operations were going full bore today. We got snowed on, sunned on, rained on--typical May weather for here. 

I went to choker unhooking school today. I learned to hold onto it while unhooking because you can get your nose broken, or teeth broken, or if hungover and wearing a metal hardhat, can feel unpleasant after it hits you on your head. They have a tendency to spronggggg. 

I was wearing my plastic hat and was not hungover.  

The last log of the last unit of the timber sale came up the hill today.


----------



## Greystoke (May 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> The last log of the last unit of the timber sale came up the hill today.



Hopefully the loggers have another sale to go to.


----------



## slowp (May 24, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Hopefully the loggers have another sale to go to.



But you forget. It is time for the work that all loggers love to do. The cleanup work! This emoticon kind of represents what it takes to get that done. :deadhorse:


----------



## Greystoke (May 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> But you forget. It is time for the work that all loggers love to do. The cleanup work! This emoticon kind of represents what it takes to get that done. :deadhorse:



Guess that is one of the reasons I was a faller and not a logger  I liked walking away lookin up on the mountain at a big strip I just got done cutting...Knowing that I was done with that strip and longing for my next one...as long as it was not junk!


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (May 25, 2010)

Must be an east coast thing. UP here we work in any weather (rain/snow/hot/humid/cold) except lightning for the most part. Sometimes we do take time off when there is 50-60mph winds though.


----------



## gallegosmike (Jun 1, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> I didn't even know you could run a saw in the rain until a few years ago. ha. ha.
> 
> I slide around in the mud from March through May most years then mud in October through December again until it freezes solid. This year its been pretty dry until last week when we finally got our March weather. The summer is usually a dust bowl. Hard on the intakes and radiators.



Sawing in the rain is nice and cool. That is till the hail comes and pounds you into the ground. Do not ask how I know this or why quarter sized hail hitting your saw helmet makes alot of noise! LOL Ahhh, the joying of cutting way up in the mountains! :monkey:


----------



## Burvol (Jun 1, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> Guess that is one of the reasons I was a faller and not a logger  I liked walking away lookin up on the mountain at a big strip I just got done cutting...Knowing that I was done with that strip and longing for my next one...as long as it was not junk!



You got that right brother! Do it once, do it right, get the hell out and mow down the next stand. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 1, 2010)

i hear you there mike,i dont think the stuff i got caught in was quite quarter size,but all nickel for sure!i had a chevy shortbed at the time with no headliner in the cab,and on the full throttle run just to make it out of the woods,my falling partner and i could litterally yell at each other in the cab and not be able to hear one another...not to mention the lightning that accompanied it!gotta love those new mexico thunderheads


----------



## gallegosmike (Jun 4, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> i hear you there mike,i dont think the stuff i got caught in was quite quarter size,but all nickel for sure!i had a chevy shortbed at the time with no headliner in the cab,and on the full throttle run just to make it out of the woods,my falling partner and i could litterally yell at each other in the cab and not be able to hear one another...not to mention the lightning that accompanied it!gotta love those new mexico thunderheads



Got to love NM's crazy weather! Hot and dry one moment. Next thing you know it is monson rain or hail! Don't like the weather here in NM, wait 5 minutes. And it will change in yaa! HAAAAA!!

How is life down south? Hot and dry right now here... .Okay farking hot! 

Okay, anything over 60 degree's is too hot for me! LOL


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 4, 2010)

it was a really good winter for us down here,i think someone said 135"of snow?i put about a thousand miles on my sled this year,the riding was awesome,didnt have to worry about stumps or rocks at all,just bounce off all of it! we just had our last snow a month ago or so,but now it is warm,probably 80 in the mountains,supposed to be 108 on sunday in old el paso,i was installing r panel all day on the mountain,and man my feet were cooking!just broke in my new 660,and im ready to start cutting firewood for next winter,somehow i have a feeling there is not going to be much of a summer this year


----------



## gallegosmike (Jun 4, 2010)

bullbuck said:


> it was a really good winter for us down here,i think someone said 135"of snow?i put about a thousand miles on my sled this year,the riding was awesome,didnt have to worry about stumps or rocks at all,just bounce off all of it! we just had our last snow a month ago or so,but now it is warm,probably 80 in the mountains,supposed to be 108 on sunday in old el paso,i was installing r panel all day on the mountain,and man my feet were cooking!just broke in my new 660,and im ready to start cutting firewood for next winter,somehow i have a feeling there is not going to be much of a summer this year



I am the same boat for firewood. I really need to get started with it, but the heat and me. Do not get along very well! Looks like get up at 400am and cutting by 545'ish. And being loaded by 930-1000am before it really gets hot. That's about 3/4 of cord of wood that we cut per trip. Ive got a new husky 346xp-ne to break in myself! We also had are last snow last month too! It came just as my cherry trees where budding! But at least my apple and crab apple tree came out okay. Got to love living in the mountains! I couldn't do the low lander thing anymore but for warshington state! 

Mike


----------



## bullbuck (Jun 5, 2010)

gallegosmike said:


> I am the same boat for firewood. I really need to get started with it, but the heat and me. Do not get along very well! Looks like get up at 400am and cutting by 545'ish. And being loaded by 930-1000am before it really gets hot. That's about 3/4 of cord of wood that we cut per trip. Ive got a new husky 346xp-ne to break in myself! We also had are last snow last month too! It came just as my cherry trees where budding! But at least my apple and crab apple tree came out okay. Got to love living in the mountains! I couldn't do the low lander thing anymore but for warshington state!
> 
> Mike



hate your cherry tree got bit,but one out of three aint bad in this climate,if you are getting that much wood out by ten id say you are doing good!we have a moving job in the flats to do tomorrow,plan to be in the desert by 630 and moving by 7,i wanted to start earlier,but not possible apparently...supposed to be every bit of 104 tomorrow...by noon im gonna be full hrottle headed back for the hill... warshington almost might sound good by that time


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2010)

Nope, we're supposed to heat up to 65 today. It'll feel hot after the past couple months. There is partly sunny sky this morning. 41 outside right now.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2010)

Mostly cloudy, a mild 56, rain is sitting off the coast. The plantlife is going crazy, except for anything I plant, they aren't happy, lots of bugs and slimy things.


----------

